# Current WM Timeline



## JohnPaul (Apr 27, 2021)

Purchasing a January renewal account to combine with my December renewal account. 

Can anyone give me an estimate on a timeline for completion once WM has all paperwork?


----------



## samara64 (Apr 27, 2021)

JohnPaul said:


> Purchasing a January renewal account to combine with my December renewal account.
> 
> Can anyone give me an estimate on a timeline for completion once WM has all paperwork?



12-16 weeks. You should be fine.

Doing the same for June renewal and I think I am OK.


----------



## hrmoreau (Apr 30, 2021)

I do not believe that the Worldmark Transfers Department will allow you to combine these accounts at this time.  If they did so, you would be rewarded the anniversary credits twice in one year.  The credits received in January and the double credits received again on December 1st which is your current anniversary date.  This is not allowed since Worldmark would have to produce credits out of nothing hurting the club.  Feel free to confirm this with a simply one minute call to the Worldmark Transfers Department at 1-800-537-6497.


----------

